# Alum fishing boat cannot follow the rules



## Fishin' -n- Grinnin' (Jul 24, 2008)

Last night the wife and I were fishing at the dam on Alum for catfish on our boat and watched a pontoon boat trolling for musky repeatadly enter and troll right next to the dam in the area clearly marked "No Boats".. If it wasnt for my wife I would have confronted them but instead I took a picture and waved my arms in disbelife.. They hooked a musky right next to the dam in the "no boats area" and I was happy to see the fish throw the hook.. Isnt that tresspassing if boats purposly troll in that area over and over? I was livid and hot and just wished the ranger would bust them.. And they were from PA.. 



How would you react in the future? Is there a ranger number to call?

F -n- G


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Unfortunately it's instances like this where 'natural selection' doesn't occur. I was out Friday and I saw a pontoon doing the same thing... likely the same guy. 

Also, three weeks ago saw some teenagers boat up to the buoys, dive out, climb up the rocks to the top of the dam. They then jumped/dived off the top. 

There's only so much you can do to prevent idiots from hurting themselves.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Nothing much you can do besides take comfort in the fact that you obey the rules. When I used to fish Mosquito a lot, I'd see boats buzz past the bouy line all the time and start fishing. Each bouy is marked 'No Tresspassing Past This Point', or something to that effect.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Uhhh...try ingnoring and go back to grinning. It's not worth it.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Email a pic of their tags to ohio and pennsylvania dept of watercraft. That pic is proof of breaking the rules. Next time get clear pic of faces too and send that.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Send an email to Army Corps Huntington Dist. With the pics and a description. Might be more of a security issue rather than a watercraft issue.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## woodswalker (Aug 22, 2011)

ran thru there on sat..
wasnt trying to piss anyone off..
just fishin....rules r rules...
it was wrong...sorry... 
turn me in but damn...
maybe u should look into anger management...
the first time was an honest mistake
but the second time was just for u brother...

see ya at the lake


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

woodswalker said:


> ran thru there on sat..
> wasnt trying to piss anyone off..
> just fishin....rules r rules...
> it was wrong...sorry...
> ...


Take a hike!!!!! woodswalker!


----------



## Fishin' -n- Grinnin' (Jul 24, 2008)

woodswalker said:


> ran thru there on sat..
> wasnt trying to piss anyone off..
> just fishin....rules r rules...
> it was wrong...sorry...
> ...


Thanks for fessing up woodswalker but that doesnt explain the 3rd or 4th time that you tresspassed on Federal property.. Cheers man.. See ya at the lake..


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Honest mistake....LOL!!!
Yeah, all the time I mistakenly go by ALL the signs saying no boats and just happen to end up right beside a dam.
I mean, sometimes I'm looking at a butterfly, or a shiny nickle, or a cloud that looks like Oprah...

Hehehe.....c'mon, dude.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

no matter what you do in life theres always going to be that 10% thats referred to as shitbirds. just smile and thank god you know your not part of that 10%. if your not careful you can let that 10% make you have a bad day, when you should just enjoy what your doing. dont let somebody elce dictate what kind of day your going to have. i do believe we as sportsman are keepers of this great land, but we can only do so much. we can report poachers and law breakers to the right people, but its not our place to confront these 10% of the people. we as tax payers and the extra fees we pay on sporting goods pays people with badges and guns to inforce these laws. but we can help the most if we just report them. there are just to many crazies out there for us as regular people to try and control them. you just never know when some crazy is going to be having a bad day and take it out on you.

we were up at manistee lake in michigan a few years ago fishing for salmon and this guy starts snagging. some guy in another boat yells i wish i was the dnr. the guy just yells back i,ll help you all i can, i wish you were to. and the guy that had yelled at him just started laughing and went back to his fishing. that was the best thing he could have done. if he had pushed the issue somebody could have got hurt. let the guys with the badges and guns handle this 10% we see every day.

i,ve seen guys on lake erie trolling with 6 or 8 rods out and only be 1 or maby 2 people in the boat. it doesnt really bother me as long as they stick to the limit of fish they are sopposed to keep. we just cant let it upset us to much when we see these people. there is just to many of them out there. we would stay upset and never be able to just enjoy ourselves if we let it get to us. and besides indiana allowes 3 rods per person. i think you should be able to use as many rods as you can handle. but if i was the dnr i would inforce the laws of that state. even if i didnt agree with some of them. i would like to see ohio go to the 3 rod limit myself. but all of this is just my opinion.
sherman


----------



## woodswalker (Aug 22, 2011)

like i said sorry..
take a pic and call the man
but dont blow a gasket 
on a beautiful day off work 
i thought u were gonna fall out your boat.
like u admitted u were livid and hot under the collar..
i admit i was way wrong..
and came here to say it..
you just got soo mad it was funny...
i get limited time off work and the lake is where i spend it..
and never had a bad day and dont want to start now
save the road rage for the road brother


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Woodstalker, the easiest way to solve this problem is to OBEY the rules and laws. Nice of you to admit you were wrong, but you should follow the rules. They are out there for a reason.
FnG chill out man, he has been warned so lets see if he'll stand up to his word and not do it again. There's way to many area to fish for Muskie other than the Dam area.


----------



## kane10 (Jul 30, 2009)

Sunday night there were boats without lights, one boat even had his white light on the bow and red/green on the on back, several boats hauling ass after 1100 at night. They might want to start actually patrolling the lakes after the bikini's leave, just to make sure people are okay.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Sure smells fishy.
I guess we're supposed to accept that it's a big coincidence that you signed up and posted the very day there happened to be a thread about you in your boat... and that you just made an honest mistake by being that close to the dam...
Is that what we're supposed to be buying into here?


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Fishin' -n- Grinnin' said:


> Last night the wife and I were fishing at the dam on Alum for catfish on our boat and watched a pontoon boat trolling for musky repeatadly enter and troll right next to the dam in the area clearly marked "No Boats".. If it wasnt for my wife I would have confronted them but instead I took a picture and waved my arms in disbelife.. They hooked a musky right next to the dam in the "no boats area" and I was happy to see the fish throw the hook.. Isnt that tresspassing if boats purposly troll in that area over and over? I was livid and hot and just wished the ranger would bust them.. And they were from PA..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really don't understand why you would become livid and hot. Did the boat come close to hitting you or putting you in danger? I say if he is not bothering me..so what. He is the one that may get a ticket not me. Do you become livid and hot when you see someone speeding on the freeway or if they aren't wearing their safety belt?


----------



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

well woodsstalker i hope you learn a lesson and start following the rule that society has set up for our own protection!!!!!!!!!!!! now come on quit hating and start fishing lol


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

woodswalker said:


> like i said sorry..
> take a pic and call the man
> but dont blow a gasket
> on a beautiful day off work
> ...


Dude...You are bogus.... Not you or your boat in the picture.


----------



## Fishin' -n- Grinnin' (Jul 24, 2008)

robertj298 said:


> I really don't understand why you would become livid and hot. Did the boat come close to hitting you or putting you in danger? I say if he is not bothering me..so what. He is the one that may get a ticket not me. Do you become livid and hot when you see someone speeding on the freeway or if they aren't wearing their safety belt?


Greetings all.. 

I just want to defend myself as I have the lord and my wife as my witnesses to defend me.. I was livid (probably not the best use of words) inside my mind and never once stood up or made any verbal communication.. My wife was sayng over and over not to say anything and I didnt.. Hear me folks, I simply threw my hands up in the air (in a seated position)as one would do when someone around you is doing something stupid and shook my head from side to side for the individual to see that I was in disagreance to what they were doing, no road rage as life is too short.. I had four tight lines in the water for catfish and never disturbed the tension as the bite was soft that night.. 
Woodswalker said I almost fell out of my boat? Right, his Metallica music was so loud they had to yell at each other when they noticed me taking a picture of their boat.. It was the deer in headlights look as they cruised by as they knew they were doing wrong and were caught.. I caused no scene and certainly never almost fell out of my boat.. 
So folks, I'm going to see if the Corp of Engineers has any cameras on the dam and through the public infomation act request the video if possible.. Ive learned a valuable lesson, take a video not a picture in the future that way it will reflect what both parties are doing..
I am requesting if possible that we lock this thread as it has strayed from my original post asking *what would you do?* Now it seems like a slam session and name calling.. 
I have gotten private pm's reguarding my safety on the water, well folks I can certainly take care of myself and will remain calm in any confrontation..

If any situation poses imminent danger to me or my family in my daily activity, I will certainly call athorities and use force without hesitation and eliminate that threat.. I will also record the entire situation if I have time to engage the recoding device as to protect myself from any legal situation if it arises.. However this is my last resort as I have a duty to retreate (as we all do) or try to difuse the situation if at all possible (not say anything and take a picture).. If any of you ever meet me on the water you will realize I am one of the most kind, gentle, logical, and thorough thinkers you will ever meet. 

We really need to think to ourselves why we fish? I personally fish for the solotude and think time, not to catch fish (that is a positive).. I joined this group in 2008 simply to check the fishing report and barely ever posted.. Now I know why this post was a mistake, this is not who I am and I think it is time for me to become anonomous again and practice my 1st amendment.. 

Cheers folks, stay safe and keep your heads straight

F-n-G


----------

